# Old Audioline



## Julesm (11 mo ago)

Hi. 
I have just acquired an old Audioline 305 complete with the usual chopped cables. 
Does anyone have an old installation guide or know the wiring for one of these? 
Thanks in advance for any assistance. 
J


----------

